# My New Fiyta Watch



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all.

I'd like to show my new Fiyta watch:










The most famous Chinese manufacturers of watches are Beijing, Shanghai and Tjanjin (Seagull). But from about ten years, a new brand appeared on the market (although it's established in 1987) - FIYTA. They don't producing movement, using from other manufacturers, and mainly concentrate on the design.

Viewing the company's history, I found some interesting facts:

- In 1990 they created the first Chinese real waterproof tungsten steel watch (because of the limitation of the number of pictures, I'll post links) -> http://www.fiyta.com...ry/1990_pic.jpg

- On 16.12.1999, they realisedthe model "Millennium Light" with gold and diamonds, which became part of the timeless collection of Chinese historical museum -> http://www.fiyta.com...ry/1999_pic.png

- In 2003 they became the official supplier of the Chinese space program and on the flight of Shenzhou V an astronaut wore FIYTA. In 2007 they introduced "aerospace strenghtened titanium" (whatever that means ) as a material for some special watches. In 2008, when the Shenzhou VII mission out into space, on the space suit was hooked "Spacemaster" -> http://www.uniquewat...spacemaster.jpg

- 2011 they became a partner of the Chinese motorcycle team at rally "Dakar" -> http://watches.mirom..._27/fiyta_1.jpg

- 2001 they first took part of the exhibition in Basel, and from 2011 onwards are always in Hall 1

Not bad for a Chinese right  .They have an incredible "Spacemaster" tourbillon with a face like the moon's surface, but unfortunately the price is .... -> http://watchdiary.co...-Tourbillon.jpg

The brand FIYTA is not very popular in EU, mainly connected with the 'Spacemaster'. And I accidentally noticed this watch. My preferred style is dress, but this one caught my attention with very balanced design - a little sporty, little casual, a little extravagant. Also it's not a copy of a watch I've seen. So I started reading, and found all about FIYTA. And ... decided that the quality must be a high-class, and it really is.

The watch came in a faux wood case. First little disappointment - the case had shabby corners and cracked edge. But the watch is very, very well done - crisp dial, nice hands, see-through engraved back, signed crown... Every detail is fine. The second (very little) disappointment - the sapphire glass has no anti-reflection, it blinks and is hard to be photographed.



















Branded crown, strap and double push-butterfly clasp:



















The movement is a 2824-2 clone, gilt, have no idea which exactly, but runs well as expected.










At all, attractive and beautiful watch, with nice finish and precise details, I like it much.

Hope You like it too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good one miroman. Thats one to put on my list. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the fiyta brand, I haven't got one yet. But ots already on the list


----------

